# Marine Engineering



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

I have applied for a handful of entrance examinations and among the two major exams, IIT-JEE and AIEEE, I screwed up IIT-JEE big time (expecting double digit marks) and AIEEE I am yet to write but hope to do decently.

Based on rankings from these exams, which are the good collages I can target for Marine Engineering course ?

I am looking for B.Tech or BE in Marine Engineering because I heard the B.Sc Nautical Sciences degree offered by a couple of famous institutes based on IIT-JEE rank has little value compared to BE/BTech. Is it true ?


EDIT: and how is this collage ? **www.iameindia.org/ *Is it worth getting into ? Does it have good placements and salary offers and is it recognised ?


----------



## utsav (Apr 15, 2009)

If you screwed up IIT big time then dont have high hopes with AIEEE too coz the paper standard of Aieee increased a lot last year and more or less u will feel the same which you felt while giving JEE. For marine engg thr is a good college in kolkata. Will find out n let u knw.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

I screwed up in IIT because of several things out of CBSE syllabus. AIEEE may be tough, but atleast they ask same stuff which I learnt in the past 2 years and which I DID study well. So I am much more confident there.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Reported!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Reported!!


WTH ?


----------

